# Big Lagoon grass flats



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

Has anyone fished the Big Lagoon flats? If so has the oil affected that area? And are the specks on the lights at night? Thanks. SS


----------



## Pheabus (Apr 14, 2010)

*B Lagoon*

Daytime fly fishing has been slow in that area for years. Presentation isn't too important after dark. Slow retrieve with a smaller to medium black zonker minnow.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Monday afternoon looked like,


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

What pattern where you using, must have!!!


----------

